# Is this Asbestos Siding or Cement Siding? Pictures inside!!!!



## twilightcall

Here are some more pictures of the siding.


----------



## oldfrt

I believe that is the old cement siding which contains asbestos.
What are your plans for the siding?
Replace?
Encase?
Repaint?


----------



## twilightcall

I just wanted to repaint it. It doesn't look bad except for the paint. My insurance guy asked me what it was. So it does have asbestos in it? I appreciate the info.


----------



## Cole

twilightcall said:


> I just wanted to repaint it. It doesn't look bad except for the paint. My insurance guy asked me what it was. So it does have asbestos in it? I appreciate the info.


Nobody will know until you get a test done on it.

For that you need to call in someone who is licensed.


----------



## handyman78

My whole neighborhood had that type of wall covering 1968-1970 construction- many including myself have moved on to vinyl due to breakage factor. Bottom ones are often hit with a mower! Only a lab can give you a definite answer but from the look these are often considered cement/asbestos shingles. You can bag a piece like those in you pictures and have it checked. They will crush a small section then examine under a microscope. For the majority of these shingles, as long as they don't get broken or smashed to get the fibers airborne, they should be fine. You should be able to paint over them without a problem.


----------



## oldfrt

Insurance wise,I'd think they would be an asset.It's pretty much the same material used for fireproofing behind a wood stove against sheet rock and combustible materials.
It won't burn like vinyl or wood siding so it's got that going for it.Their concern is probably the asbestos fibers,which don't come into play unless your cutting them or they are falling apart.I'd thing painting them would appease the insurance gods,but the mere mention of the word asbestos sends up the red flags to them.
Like Cole and handyman said,get it tested,and ask the Ins.Co. where their concern lies.


----------



## skymaster

cement/asbestos siding; to be totally honest waaaaaaaaaayy better to let sleeping dogs lie:{ Put a good coat of paint on it and be done. 
The mere mention of asbestos today and you run a huge risk of opening a can of super whupass on yourself. DO NOT scrape it, break it, disturb it.
If you are going to pressure wash b4 paint do it on low pressure. Even that could get ya in trouble if you had people lookin over your shoulder.


----------



## twilightcall

Ok. Great. I just want to paint it. How should I prep the siding? Hose it off with a garden hose and the blue house wash that home depot sells? It kind of has a chaulkiness to it right now from age. Thanks.


----------



## STEPHENWANGEL

*Painting over chaulky siding.*

If the siding's only problem is the chaulk, don't bother washing, and hunt down a paint additive called Emulsa-bond, by a company called Flood. It turns your first coat into a bonding primer. It sticks GREAT over chaulky surfaces!


----------



## nacko

yep (what the others say). besides, encasing in quality paint is a perfectly legal and standard method to treat the asbestos in this type of situation, since, as others said, it prevents the mateial from becoming airborne. Pulling it down is actually a problem because then you may have to have an abatement contractor ($$) or at least might have problem disposing of it.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky

oldfrt said:


> Insurance wise,I'd think they would be an asset.It's pretty much the same material used for fireproofing behind a wood stove against sheet rock and combustible materials.
> It won't burn like vinyl or wood siding so it's got that going for it.Their concern is probably the asbestos fibers,which don't come into play unless your cutting them or they are falling apart.I'd thing painting them would appease the insurance gods,but the mere mention of the word asbestos sends up the red flags to them.
> Like Cole and handyman said,get it tested,and ask the Ins.Co. where their concern lies.


Nevermind that. They're cement tiles. That's what 99% of even the asbestos impregnated ones contain. Cement. Yes, theres a trace of asbestos - it was used to strengthen the tiles, not for any kind of fireproofing or insulating value. 

Your insurer doesn't want to or need to know what they are, he needs to know which box to check off on the form. Anyone in that business who doesn't know exactly what these tiles are, is an idiot.


----------



## oldfrt

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Nevermind that. They're cement tiles. That's what 99% of even the asbestos impregnated ones contain. Cement. Yes, theres a trace of asbestos - it was used to strengthen the tiles, not for any kind of fireproofing or insulating value.
> 
> Your insurer doesn't want to or need to know what they are, he needs to know which box to check off on the form. *Anyone in that business who doesn't know exactly what these tiles are,* *is an idiot.*




Some areas of the country are very strict on how any hazardous material is handled,and the mere hint of the word asbestos will send chills up peoples spines.

The % of asbestos in some of these materials is a moot point, because some states require(by law) licensed handlers to remove any/all of these products.

I'm sure the insurance co has newer employees that weren't even born when this material was last used.

So there concern may lie in replacement /repair costs where they may have to assume liability .In which case, special handling of the siding ,may be an expense that has to be worked into the policy.


----------

